# 2003 F-350 dump 7.3L 8' fisher plow



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys, just a quick question about a dump truck. I might be buying a 2003 F-350 dump truck with a 7.3L power stroke and an 8' fisher plow on it. The truck has about 40,000-50,000 miles on it, but I think the dump is completely rotted out on it. My question is, what do you guys think I should offer for the truck and does anyone know where I can get a replacement dump body put on in MA/NH are for cheap? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Post some pictures so we can see the condition of the exterior/interior.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

If the bed is rotted make sure u check the frame and all lines 
7.3 are great but the rest of the ford falls apart


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Pictures will help. How are the cab corners,door bottoms, fenders? Check the oil pan and rear main seal for leaks.check around the fuel bowl for leaks. Check the the engine valley to see if its full of oil or wet. Check the trans pan for rot. Report back and then we can give u a better idea on what its worth. Right now from what you have told us 5,000 to 7,000 would be my guess


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, I will check it all out, I don't have pictures of it but lets just assume that everything else if in great working condition and not rotted. What do u think a good selling/buying price would be?


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

meyer22288;1782564 said:


> Pictures will help. How are the cab corners,door bottoms, fenders? Check the oil pan and rear main seal for leaks.check around the fuel bowl for leaks. Check the the engine valley to see if its full of oil or wet. Check the trans pan for rot. Report back and then we can give u a better idea on what its worth. Right now from what you have told us 5,000 to 7,000 would be my guess


Yea, I was guessing around that price. The guy is a good friend of my fathers and he said the dump body would definitely have to be replaced, but everything else is in pretty good condition. I will be meeting him probably the end of the week, I'll give an update on what I find.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would imagine if the dump is completely rotted they probably didn't take the best care of the truck, I can't see them washing everything except the dump body. if the mileage is correct that is very low for an 11 or 12 year old truck, only 4-5k per year. That isn't necessarily a bad thing, but sometimes sitting is worse. If the truck is in good shape except for the dump and has been maintained, they will probably be looking for 8-10 at least. don't rush it, if you are unsure or unfamiliar with this style truck and engine or have questions take pics and post them up, youll get honest answers and could save yourself a head ache.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you do know what defects your looking for. I would pay a competent shop to look at it. Even if you can do it your self, parts and supplies still cost a lot.
I can do all the brake lines for $150 in line and hoses. A shop may ding you $950. Many _" Deals_" can quickly turn into _"money pits"._
I would hazard to guess the dump carried a salt spreader in the winter. The random salt tossed about and falling out of the bad. May have rusted the back frame badly! Look at it closely. Look at the spring hangers. They can rust out under the paint or under coating. Another fun repair! If all else pay to have it put on a lift. Take a flash light and look it over GOOD!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

also if it has not had one put on already, plan on putting an oil pan on it within the next year or so.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

meyer22288;1782564 said:


> Pictures will help. How are the cab corners,door bottoms, fenders? Check the oil pan and rear main seal for leaks.check around the fuel bowl for leaks. Check the the engine valley to see if its full of oil or wet. Check the trans pan for rot. Report back and then we can give u a better idea on what its worth. Right now from what you have told us 5,000 to 7,000 would be my guess


Dudeee it's a 7.3 who cares what the rest of the truck looks like. He'll never get it for that. I'm sure it'll bring 15k to some idiot

Lmao


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Im a 7.3 guy myself but a rotted truck is a rotted truck. Hey if he can get 15 for it then more power to him. Some guys do pay top dollar for the 7.3. From what he said id say no more then 9,000 tops unless the truck is made outta solid gold


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A member here bought pretty much the same 7.3 truck. After he got a good look at it after buying it. He had to part it out. The frame was lace in places. Real close to breaking. After buying my last truck I made a rule to myself to put it on a lift and look close. I looked cherry, but the underside was a mass of rusted everything.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1784380 said:


> Dudeee it's a 7.3 who cares what the rest of the truck looks like. He'll never get it for that. I'm sure it'll bring 15k to some idiot
> 
> Lmao


...Here we go again...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Classic Cuts Lawn Service;1785269 said:


> ...Here we go again...


It was a joke


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

The guy called me today, I couldn't meet up with him last week, but I will try to meet up with him sometime this upcoming week. The only reason he is selling it is because he hurt himself really bad and is retiring from both his jobs, (city worker and his own landscaping business), he broke his sternum after just breaking his foot, he's an older guy. So he's not selling it because he wants to, its cause he has too. He's also giving me his landscape accounts regardless if I buy the truck off him or not. He says the truck is in great shape, has not had any major problems with it, its just the dump body is rotted, he says the rest of the truck isn't rotted. He's a good guy too, he would try to rip me off or anything.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We are not kicking sand on your deal. Just trying to caution you on looking at the big picture. The 7.3 is a great engine! You can get 400,000 out of it, when taken care of. Just be advised it takes gallons of oil and some what expensive filters. To change the oil. Fuel filters are not cheap. If you wrench, it just takes parts and supplies. Age kills stuff too. Miles may be low, but hoses and seals age and fail. Been there, worked on it! It can be rented out too. Roofers would pay you to park on site. They fill it with old roofing. You take when full and dump. Another way to make money with it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Here is one 3 years older I saw on craigslist body didn't look to bad not sure what part of ma your in but take a look http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/4366846003.html


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Any outcome with this


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Oil pan may be shot its a very expensive repair, make sure you crawl under the truck and knock on oil pan feel for how thin is the metal.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuel filter is about $30, oil filters aren't bad from advance auto with coupon (motorcraft) and Walmart has rotella oil for $12 per gallon. I'll take that over emissions junk anyday


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

I ended up not taking the truck, but, I did end up checking out everything on the truck. Oil pan was fine, cab corners, rocker panels, everything was solid on the truck, except for the dump body, the dump body was completely rotted out. I don't think it could even hold grass or leaves in it and same with the plow. 8' fisher HD, snow would actually flow right through it. So I would end up putting a new dump body and a moldboard on the plow, and I don't have an extra $4,000-$5,000 to pay for that after paying around 7-8k for the truck. I was kinda bummed out about it considering the truck was so nice, but the truck will be there for a while so if I change my mind, I can still pick it up if needed. I would post some pics, but I can't for some reason, the site won't let me


----------

